# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  La magia de pequeño

## Uthoc

La magia me ha llamado la atención desde que era niño. Creo que crecer viendo en televisión los habituales programas en los que los magos famosos con máscaras y con halo de misterio estaban constantemente realizando trucos imposibles, hacia que me quedase pegado a la pantalla del ordenador una y otra vez. Ahora que he crecido, he visto que yo mismo puedo convertirme en uno de estos profesionales de la magia, en algo que me haga sentirme vivo por dentro y también por fuera. A día de hoy estoy probando algunos trucos en los que entran en juego objetos básicos de la cocina, como por ejemplo hervidores de agua, algo que muchos del publico no se esperarán.

----------

